# Avery Hex Bumpers



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anybody use Avery Hex bumpers?


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

I have one, but I personally think they're expensive, and don't do anything more than a cheap round one. I thought that would help Gunner when I was struggling with his hard mouth problem, but it was no different with that bumper than any other.


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

I bought a few because my dog refused to pick them up when he was first introduced to them. Now he loves them. 

They are a little high in price plus they have a tendency to crack when they are cold and hit hard surfaces. 

I like to use the 3" for FF as they progress.


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

I have some and think they are a good looking bumper and a nice design. I just think they are a bit hard.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Might as well use pvc.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a bunch that I got as a present and my dog will pick up any other bumper before picking up a hexa. Not sure why. I like the look and I understand the concept but I think that they are bit hard also.


----------



## greyghost (Jun 11, 2004)

I wish they would make a softer bumper.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

If you tie two of them togather, they make good numchucks! ;-)

Hong Kong Book of Kung Fu Regards!


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

I use the Avery 3" Flashers with black/white flags for marks and 3" orange for blinds. My dogs like them and so do I. 

Don't like "squishy" bumpers regards, Jim


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

I bought a black & white "flasher" one to try out vs. our standard ones, and I agree that the hex is maybe too hard. Sadie was not as enthusiastic about picking up the hex as she is the standard (rubber or canvas), and although I think it's a good looking design and probably does help with a dog that has a hard mouth, I've stopped using the hex.


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

the hex bumpers are all that I use. I bought them anticipating a hard mouth problem so I liked them a little harder. that said however I wish they made the same design a little softer or with a valve would be perfect.
jim


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Good bumpers , not not much harder than any other in the winter time. Not as hard in the summer months.


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Like someone else said my dog will pick up any other bumper before coming back with these. Plus I will not use them as fun bumpers because of how hard they are. My dogs hit them hard and come back with a bloody mouth.

Quit before they broke a tooth


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

my dogs will pick up the hex bumper no problem..they prefer it over others...or at least treat it indifferently. They do like it for marks, that is for sure.

Juli


----------



## northstorm (Aug 18, 2008)

I have used them as well. like the shape but they are a little hard and seem 
to get sharp edges after the dog has picked up a few times.
my dog has returned with a bleeding mouth.this seem to occur more in the colder weather.


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

i like them. one difference i have seen with them is i have a dog that likes to roll the 2 inch round bumpers in her mouth while bringing it back. with the hexa she is steady as steady can be.
________
THE CIGAR BOSS


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

Terrible...Just like their ATB wich just falls apart


I'm noticing a growing trend in the quality of their products.........POOR


----------



## Dick Jennings (Mar 19, 2007)

The flasher design is very good for marks. They are needlessly hard and useless in the winter! I use them in the summer. I would be more than willing to purchase more, and pay more for them, if they would simply make them softer, AND make them in the USA!!!!!

The flasher ATB, again, great design, and again too hard, could be a little smaller, and again, come on,.....make them in the USA.


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

GulfCoast said:


> If you tie two of them togather, they make good numchucks! ;-)
> 
> Hong Kong Book of Kung Fu Regards!


:mrgreen: Now that's funny, but very true!!! I bet there are some dogs out there that could use them very well. LOL


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

KwickLabs said:


> I use the Avery 3" Flashers with black/white flags for marks and 3" orange for blinds. My dogs like them and so do I.
> 
> Don't like "squishy" bumpers regards, Jim


Jim I totally agree -- 3" Flashers and Orange -- I like them and so does my dog. However in the winter they stink. They're too hard in the cold and will crack with very sharp edges if they hit something hard.

On a side note, I'm revisiting a quick session of FF with my dog as he refused to pick up an ATB bumper in Barnegat Bay, a week ago. He totally didn't like them at all (loves Dokkens). I sent him out on a double mark, first to the ATB which he nosed and then switched marks on me and came back with the memory bumper. Then as a recast to the ATB - FETCH ! - and a total refusal. That was the first time he ever refused to pick up anything for me. A quick session afterwards on the tailgate holding one - we will solidify that over the next couple of weeks. I'm not sure what happened but the ATB sits really high in the water - like a clorox bottle Not a big fan.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

They remind me of the old EZ Rotational bumpers, the hardest ever created.

My wife threw a bumper and it hung up in her hand and it landed on my daughters BRAND NEW Jetta. Created one dent when the corner hit it and another dent when the other corner hit, KaBoom! $600 body and paint job!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 1, 2009)

The Avery Hex Bumpers are all I use, I have not had a problem with my dogs picking them up.


And as far as pricing goes, they are cheaper the Dokken's & DT.

Dokken's 1- 2" bumper white $6.99
6 pack 2" white $29.99

DT's 1- 2" green $6.99 No Packs available

Avery 1- 2" $5.99
6 pack $29.99

all prices come off of Mack's PW web-site.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

GulfCoast said:


> If you tie two of them togather, they make good numchucks! ;-)
> 
> Hong Kong Book of Kung Fu Regards!


LOL LOL That is the truth!


----------



## Rhenee Fadling (May 23, 2008)

They're great for water work, but land work not so much for my dogs. However, I do use them for one of my dogs, he wasn't FF, who has a tendency to shake the bumper on the return from side to side. The Hexa's have helped him with this, Dokken's too, I think I read the suggestion on this web site. I also don't like the small "flashers" in water when there's low light with slight waves, I have a tough time seeing them to send the dogs on the marks. But it might be a personal problem.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

greyghost said:


> I wish they would make a softer bumper.


They do. I swear by the Hallmark bumpers. They're a bit softer and the ridges on them make them much easier for dogs to pick up than the little knobs on many bumpers which are all but useless. I have Hallmark bumpers that are still in great shape after 15 years.

An added benefit is that the Hallmark bumpers are one of the very few brands still made in the USA. Most brands are made in China now. With all the toxic products from China over the last couple of years, do you really trust the health of your dog to stuff made in China?


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Chappy said:


> The Avery Hex Bumpers are all I use, I have not had a problem with my dogs picking them up.
> 
> 
> And as far as pricing goes, they are cheaper the Dokken's & DT.
> ...



Lucky Dog- 1 -2" $4.49
6 pack $22.74

All prices come off of Dogs Afield web-site

P.S. They even have the numchucks and docken stink bumpers cheaper. Just my .02


----------



## Chappy (Apr 1, 2009)

sheriff said:


> Lucky Dog- 1 -2" $4.49
> 6 pack $22.74
> 
> All prices come off of Dogs Afield web-site
> ...



10-4 I copy


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

while I like the hexa bumper, I have no use for the atb my dog fights with it dry and she cand even hold one when it gets wet. terrible design.
jim


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 2, 2008)

sheriff said:


> Lucky Dog- 1 -2" $4.49
> 6 pack $22.74
> 
> All prices come off of Dogs Afield web-site
> ...


 
Don't you have to add roped to those? I personaly love the avery's and when I did the math with adding ropes to all of them it was just easier to buy the Hexa's and it didn't cost much more. ( I was looking at NB)

Found the Lucky dog 3" for $4.48 w/ropes
Found the Hexa's 3" for $6.99
prices came from gun dog supply
It's all about what you prefer.


----------



## marcj33 (Nov 14, 2008)

I have several from several manufactureres and aside from the hardness/cracking in winter I like the averys the best.


----------



## Strokedog (Apr 1, 2009)

I've got some of the new Hexabumpers. Best bumper I've found.

I buy mine from Gun Dog Supply for $3.99 each for the 2". 

Peace...
Stroke


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I just got a couple of them today. The 2" ones are hard as a brickbat, but the 3" ones are pretty nice. We'll see how they hold up. I have been using Lucky dog bumpers for years with the only complaint being that the white ones get dirty really fast and do not clean up well. I use black for marks in most cases anyway.

Steve


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Agree.I gave the dozen 2 " away,and have about 30 of the 3" black and white,and white.They work much better for me.Ditched the ATB's ,and use only Doken wood ducks . Avery has some fantastic products and I'm sure we all thank them for the continued support of the retriever games.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I use a mix of the Avery's and other bumpers. My dog really has no preference. The Hex is hard in the winter and a lot softer when it's warm out. The Avery ATB is a different story. He hates them and will only pick it up if he has no other choice. We were running an SRS event a couple of years ago and he lined a long mark. He gets to the ATB and blinks on it. We were out of the running anyways and it didn't hurt us but I had to handle him back to the ATB twice.


----------



## greyghost (Jun 11, 2004)

I have nothing against Avery. But I would be careful using the Hexabumpers on a young dog, especially where you are working drills like the Full T where they may pick up 24 or so bumpers at each session. They are tough on a dogs mouth. Bloody mouth regards.


----------



## Liv2Hnt (Apr 7, 2009)

Love the ATB. I have a ton of avery bumpers as I got in to training in the last couple of years and Farmer etc were swearing by them. My dog has a tendency to roll the 2" and doesnt with other bumpers and I get cut tongues with them. I can believe how hard they are. If they were made out of the ATB material they would be great. I will say that they have held up really well and the throw ropes dont come out like my other brand bumpers.


----------

